# Strategy for buying Palm Desert or Scottsdale week for Summer use



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am a DVC member (Beach Club Villas), but have found I am frequently using our points there to book Club Intrawest in Palm Desert during Summer (which is not a great use of our points).  We are a family of 4 (with 2 school age girls), and need to travel when they are out of school. I do not want to own at Club Intrawest, but would like to pick up a bargain on a Starwood 2bdr lockoff for use during a Summer week in either Palm Desert or Scottsdale.  Both are easy to fly into from Bellingham, and we are very happy in the extreme dry heat during the Summer (we know what we are getting in to in that regard).

At the moment, I have been most interested in Westin Desert Willows (EOY) or Westin Kierland Villas.  Both have fairly high (and similar) MF's, but the Kierland contract would have the advantage of giving us 56,300 Staroptions. Westin Desert Willows would only allow us to use it, or trade through II, and is also only EOY so we would likely look for another EOY contract for the opposite years.

Although most of the posts I have read say to buy Platnium (because the MF's are exactly the same but you can get the great StarOptions), I do not want to spend that much. I would like to spend less than 3K on the purchase.  I want my family of 4 to be able to get 1 week in a 2 bedroom, or two weeks in a 1 bedroom during Summer Break each year. I am also okay with trading my 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom at another resort (seeing as my season would not give me great trading power).

I do care about which resort it is, and am interested in these two properties because they are newer and (to my eyes) more luxurious and contemporary looking in the finishings.

I do not think I need a strong trader (I am not interested in trading for the Caribbean or Hawaii), and would probably be staying at the resort we buy at most of the time.

I know these summer weeks do not rent for much, but would still like to come out ahead if I buy a contract (ie. I would rather own and spend $1400 a year on MF for a 2 bedroom 1 week contract, than pay the same for a 1 bedroom 1 week rental).

Am I overlooking anything?  Is there a way to own something more cheaply that can trade into these properties without actually owning there? I think I am experiencing information overload on this steep learning curve and need someone to sort me out!   

Thanks very much!


----------



## ada903 (Sep 25, 2011)

You should not buy a summer week in any of these places.  If you own a timeshare that allows you to join Interval International, you can buy cheap summer getaways at Westin Kierland Villas for a fraction of the cost of maintenance fees.  I have not seen much inventory for Westin Desert Willow Villas in II, since it is a new resort, but in time I am sure there will be inventory in getaways, just as cheap.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Since it is VERY easy to trade into the desert in the summer, I would buy at a less expensive Starwood resort and use it to trade in through Interval International.

You can buy a 2 bdm. lock-off at Sheraton Desert Oasis for less than $1,000 all in, with a maintenance fee of $900.  

You can split it into two 1 bdm. units and get 2 deposit with Interval International, and get TWO trades for a fraction of the cost of owning at WDW or WKV.

Then using the Starwood to Starwood priority in II, you can easily use it to trade for WDW or WKV.

Cost per trade-

$450 - maintenance fee (1/2)
$25 - II membership (1/2)
$114 - exchange fee
$589 total for 1 week's vacation (and you will get 2 weeks)

Compared to owning at WKV or WDW:

WDW 2 bdm. - about $1,412 a year
WKV 2 bdm. - $1,216 a year

*Note:  56,300 Staroptions are nearly worthless.  For instance, the smallest unit (studio) at the popular resorts require 67,100 Staroptions.

*Right now, with my own SDO 1 bdm. deposit, I can see 16 exchanges in the Interval International online inventory at WKV for next June, including 2 bdm.'s.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with ada903.

No need to own if what you want is to bake in the desert during the summer.

You can buy getaway weeks for $300-500, far less than maintenance fees for any of the above.

No upfront cost.  No trading hassles.  Buy as many (or as few) as you need each year.  No ongoing, annual obligation.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

The summer are weeks are available as II getaways for far less than the maintenance fees.  There are not a lot available right now (but will be), but here's one example:  

Westin Desert Willow Villas
One-Bedroom (Full Kitchen, so presumably the larger side of a lockoff)
Interval Member $487
Gold Member $462
Platinum Member $437    
Aug 10 2012 - Aug 17 2012 
Less $50 Off Getaways Sale Right Now

As it gets closer to summer, the price generally gets even lower.  If you search this board, you might find some sample prices -- I remember a thread about rental rates that listed getaway prices.

I know Disney doesn't trade with II anymore, but perhaps you have a friend who is an II member who could book a getaway for you???  I know, someone will post that II prohibits renting getaways -- but, I don't buy it.  It's excess inventory -- they want to get rid of it.  Their system allows you to use the guest's credit card to pay for the getaway and guest certificate -- which is a funny way of disallowing something!


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

ada903 said:


> You should not buy a summer week in any of these places.  If you own a timeshare that allows you to join Interval International, you can buy cheap summer getaways at Westin Kierland Villas for a fraction of the cost of maintenance fees.  I have not seen much inventory for Westin Desert Willow Villas in II, since it is a new resort, but in time I am sure there will be inventory in getaways, just as cheap.



From what I understand (and I could be wrong), I would not have access to II as a member -- Disney however will allow me to deposit  a week and access some of the II resorts through them.  I do not have any other timeshares, so do not think I would be able to access the summer getaways.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

You can't deposit DVC with II - it's exclusively with RCI.

Here is another angle - buy the smallest 1 bdm. at SDO - every-other-year deed -  to get into II and use the strategy I posted above + have access to the II Getaways.

You should be able to buy a small 1 bdm. every-other-year deed, at SDO for FREE and free closing costs.

Maintenance fee is $295 year - with an every-other-year deed you pay half the maintenance fee each year.

Every-other-year you will have a 1 bdm. to deposit, and every year you can buy as many Getaways as you want!


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Since it is VERY easy to trade into the desert in the summer, I would buy at a less expensive Starwood resort and use it to trade in through Interval International.
> 
> You can buy a 2 bdm. lock-off at Sheraton Desert Oasis for less than $1,000 all in, with a maintenance fee of $900.



Thanks for that post... I will look at that as an option. It seems like there has been a flood of SDO on Ebay, some even being sold for a $1.  It was a bit of a red flag for me, seeing so many unsold units, and so much availability. Are there only certain units I should be looking for?


----------



## grgs (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want a two bedroom unit over a one bedroom, it will be a little less expensive to own an SDO unit and trade in rather than buying Getaway weeks. 

I have successfully traded into two bedroom WMH units the last 4 years with my either small one bedroom SDO unit or my Sheraton Vistana week.   I prefer WMH, but all the Palm Desert Marriotts have also been available.  So far, I have only seen 1 bedroom WDW units available.

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> Thanks for that post... I will look at that as an option. It seems like there has been a flood of SDO on Ebay, some even being sold for a $1.  It was a bit of a red flag for me, seeing so many unsold units, and so much availability. Are there only certain units I should be looking for?



I strongly recommend you only buy a 1-52 float unit or a "true Platinum" unit (floats 1-21 & 50-52) at SDO.  You should be able to pick up one very inexpensively.  If you only intend to trade with this unit, I would only buy the small one bedroom size or a 2 bedroom lockoff.  No need to pay the extra mf on a larger one bedroom, unless you intend to stay there.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> Thanks for that post... I will look at that as an option. It seems like there has been a flood of SDO on Ebay, some even being sold for a $1.  It was a bit of a red flag for me, seeing so many unsold units, and so much availability. Are there only certain units I should be looking for?



It's the nature of the market right now - not really a reflection on the resort.

For the best trading power in II, I'd buy a small, Platinum, 1 bedroom.  This resort has 2 bdm. lock-offs - one side is a large one bedroom and one side is a small one bedroom.  You can by a 2 bdm., or a large 1 bdm., or a small 1 bdm. at this resort. 

If you can't find a small Platinum week, I'd buy a small 1-52 floating week.

Many sellers don't really understand what a true Platinum week is. 

A true Platinum week will have a unit number in this range -
1064, 1072, 1081-1100, 2064, 2072, 2081- 2100, 3064-3072, 3081-3100

And the deeded weeks will be:  weeks 1-[21], 50-52

Here is the floor plan to make it a little clearer -


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> Thanks for that post... I will look at that as an option. It seems like there has been a flood of SDO on Ebay, some even being sold for a $1.  It was a bit of a red flag for me, seeing so many unsold units, and so much availability. Are there only certain units I should be looking for?



I have talked to several of the independent sellers of SDO units. The sellers that I have talked to are elderly or their heirs. 

elaine


----------



## grgs (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> If you can't find a small Platinum week, I'd buy a small 1-52 floating week.
> 
> Many sellers don't really understand what a true Platinum week is.
> 
> ...



Deeded Plat weeks are 1-21 & 50-52.  (I'm sure Denise just made a typo.)

Glorian


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You can't deposit DVC with II - it's exclusively with RCI.
> 
> Here is another angle - buy the smallest 1 bdm. at SDO - every-other-year deed -  to get into II and use the strategy I posted above + have access to the II Getaways.
> 
> ...



What a brilliant strategy this is. AWESOME!

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

grgs said:


> Deeded Plat weeks are 1-21 & 50-52.  (I'm sure Denise just made a typo.)
> 
> Glorian



Ooppsss!  Thanks for your help Glorian!


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

grgs said:


> I strongly recommend you only buy a 1-52 float unit or a "true Platinum" unit (floats 1-21 & 50-52) at SDO.  You should be able to pick up one very inexpensively.  If you only intend to trade with this unit, I would only buy the small one bedroom size or a 2 bedroom lockoff.  No need to pay the extra mf on a larger one bedroom, unless you intend to stay there.
> 
> Glorian



If I were to stay at SDO (which I could, I just thought Keirland would be nicer to stay at), I would want a large 1 bedroom to stay in.  The only reason I thought of getting a 2 bedroom-lockoff, is that it would give us an option of staying for 2 weeks  in a 1bdr or renting the other side if we only wanted a week.  

A two bedroom is not a must, but ultimately 2 weeks in a large 1 bedroom would be nice. It wouldn't matter if we had to change resorts or not, I could be happy spending one week at SDO or Keirland and then moving to another resort.

So even though I want to stay during the lowest season, I should still be buying Platnium?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Marmite - SDO is OK, but WKV is really fabulous.  You should buy at SDO and use it to trade into WKV.  It's super easy, and a much better value.

A Platinum week will give you the strongest trading power, so yes, a Plat week, or a 1-52 floater.

Are you concerned or confused about the trading aspect?  

Look at post #11 again.  This strategy for staying at WKV for 2 weeks a year is actually cheaper than buying at SDO and staying there.

This is how it would work:

Year 1 - you pay a maintenance fee of $295 and an exchange fee of $114, and deposit your SDO small one bedroom with II, and you exchange it for Westin Kierland Villas for a 1 week vacation.  

PLUS, for $500 or less, you rent a Getaway at WKV, so you have a 2nd week.

Year 2 - you pay your maintenance fee of $295, and you rent 2 Getaways from II for $500 or less per week - and you have 2 weeks vacation at WKV.

repeat


----------



## grgs (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> If I were to stay at SDO (which I could, I just thought Keirland would be nicer to stay at), I would want a large 1 bedroom to stay in.  The only reason I thought of getting a 2 bedroom-lockoff, is that it would give us an option of staying for 2 weeks  in a 1bdr or renting the other side if we only wanted a week.



As Denise said, I was suggesting that you buy an SDO unit and use that to trade into Kierland.  Both Scottsdale and Rancho Mirage/Palm Desert/Palm Springs are very easy trades in the summer.  

Glorian


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> If you can't find a small Platinum week, I'd buy a small 1-52 floating week.



I believe I see a floating week EOY available, but it doesn't say if it is a small one bedroom or not.  Would the MF of 332.00 (payable each year) be for a small or large one bedroom?  Can you tell from the MF?

Thanks, this sounds like a great way to go.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> I believe I see a floating week EOY available, but it doesn't say if it is a small one bedroom or not.  Would the MF of 332.00 (payable each year) be for a small or large one bedroom?  Can you tell from the MF?
> 
> Thanks, this sounds like a great way to go.



That's the maintenance for for an EOY Large one bedroom.

Is it on ebay?  You can copy and paste the url here and we can take a look at it.

Here are the maintenance fees at SDO:

EOY Sm. 1 Bdm. - $295
EOY Lg. 1 Bdm. - $332.27
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O - $474.20

Sm. 1 Bdm. - $529.91
Lg. 1 Bdm. - $624.54
2 Bdm. L/O - $908.41


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 25, 2011)

You will have the additional expense of the Interval membership.  The retail price is $84/year, but there are generally discounts, often two years for the price of one.  When it is time to join, ask the friendly Interval representative; if s/he cannot help, query us for the then-applicable discount.


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Is it on ebay?  You can copy and paste the url here and we can take a look at it.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300601566777#ht_3547wt_853


----------



## grgs (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300601566777#ht_3547wt_853



Based on the mf it is a large one bedroom every other year (EOY) unit.  Unfortunately, it doesn't state definitively that is a one bedroom* deluxe * unit (that is how the larger one bedroom units are described).  They don't give a unit number either, which is the way to tell for sure.  You could send the seller an e-mail and ask for the unit number.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

marmite said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300601566777#ht_3547wt_853



That's a large one bedroom, and they want $324 for the closing - with a little patience you can find a small 1 bdm. with free closing.

Also, first usage isn't until 2013 - I'd look for an even year with usage starting in 2012, because you will have to pay half the maintenance fee in 2012 any way.  

You may even be able to find one with first usage this year and the maintenance fee already paid for this year.  You can deposit it with II up until the last day of the year.


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to run out for a few hours.... it is hard to tear myself away because I want to find the perfect unit right now!   I do agree it would be better to find something I could use in 2012. I would love to book some summer weeks. I will follow up this evening

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

With all due respect, I think we're doing this poster an injustice by suggesting she buy anything to use as a trader for summers in the desert!  It doesn't matter how low the price, maintenance fees and closing costs are, she's also buying a potential lifetime of membership and trade fees, ever-increasing maintenance fees, potential special assessments, and the possibility that there would be no buyers even at a $1! 

I LOVE to trade as much as the next person, but the fun of trading is getting something that is worth MORE than what you're trading.

On this thread, I found II getaways for $297 for WKV (one-bedrooms -- didn't note if they were large or small side -- price is probably the same for both).

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137930&page=4

I know she doesn't own an II trader, so doesn't have access to getaways.  If she doesn't know anyone who could buy one for her, the last time I checked, II was making them availalbe on partner sites for about $50/more a week -- less than the (full) price of a membership!

If she wanted to travel elsewhere, and understands the risk associated with owning traders, then I'd say an SDO would be a perfect fit.  But ... IMO, she doesn't need a timeshare for summers in the desert.


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't really experienced the 'fun' of trading, or getting a better deal than what I traded for, so I think I'm coming at it from a different angle.  I know that I have more than 2 months a year of vacation time, and for the foreseeable future I will be booking my travel during prime times where kids are out of school (and I would like to spend a little less money doing it).  When we are not using our Disney timeshare or using points for Club Intrawest, we are staying in hotels for about $200 a night (tops).  

I am looking at a way to take care of a week or two of vacation each Summer, and bringing the costs closer to $100 a night.  That feels like a deal to me, and if I can ever manage to get a $300 week somewhere, THEN it would be FUN!  

On a practical level, I would feel much better about my purchase IF it also had a bit of trading power so I could get a one bedroom somewhere else that I'd like to stay at, or be able to choose a different season.

I certainly don't want to be stuck with a unit I won't use, but the fact that this is in Scottsdale (which is a relatively short flight) is attractive.  If you were trying to get me to purchase a trader in Kentucky (that took me 3 flights and $900 to get to) I wouldn't be interested because if the rules changed, I know I would never be able to use something in that location.

I think it will really make a difference on the initial investment, if we are talking about taking over someone's MF's but getting a good trader for almost nothing... how could I not be thrilled with that?

I do hear what you're saying though, it is a big commitment that I should consider carefully.


----------



## Mayble (Sep 25, 2011)

> I know she doesn't own an II trader, so doesn't have access to getaways. If she doesn't know anyone who could buy one for her, the last time I checked, II was making them availalbe on partner sites for about $50/more a week -- less than the (full) price of a membership!



Do you mind telling what the II partner site is?


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 25, 2011)

*vacation weeks cheap*



Mayble said:


> Do you mind telling what the II partner site is?



I have no idea if there is an II partner connection, but Skyauction is, I believe, very inexpensive when it comes to the summer in the desert.


----------



## Mayble (Sep 25, 2011)

That makes sense.  Thank you.


----------



## marmite (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Look at post #11 again.  This strategy for staying at WKV for 2 weeks a year is actually cheaper than buying at SDO and staying there.



Yes, that was excellent. I did understand it, but I was also wondering how buying a unit that wasn't available for use until 2013 would work.  Does Interval International require that you have deposited a week BEFORE being allowed to take advantage of Getaways?  

ie. If I were to buy an EOY contract now, but the next usage wasn't until 2013, could I immediately enroll in II and start traveling by buying Getaways?

Also, the recommendation was to buy a small one bedroom, is that only to save on the MF?  When I do stay in a one bedroom, I ideally like a larger suite with a King sized bed (which is only in the large unit).  Is it even possible to specify when you trade using II, or to see what type of one bedroom is available?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents.  

I think it's a wonderful idea to buy getaway or something equivalent if you can get the weeks and locations that you want cheaply without committing to owning a timeshare.

But if you were to own a timeshare, my opinion is that you should own where you would like to go.  While timeshare owners are unhappy that maintenance fees go up yearly we have to remember that exchange fees have been increasing each year too.  I remember when I used to be on RCI point system I was quite unhappy that exchange fees for daily rate doubled in 2 years.  I was glad to get out of RCI and into II but II has also been increasing their fees.   

Another point to remember is that staying at your home resort does get you preference in room allocation.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 26, 2011)

marmite said:


> Yes, that was excellent. I did understand it, but I was also wondering how buying a unit that wasn't available for use until 2013 would work.  Does Interval International require that you have deposited a week BEFORE being allowed to take advantage of Getaways?  *No.*
> 
> ie. If I were to buy an EOY contract now, but the next usage wasn't until 2013, could I immediately enroll in II and start traveling by buying Getaways?  *Yes.*
> 
> Also, the recommendation was to buy a small one bedroom, is that only to save on the MF?  *  I had assumed so.*  When I do stay in a one bedroom, I ideally like a larger suite with a King sized bed (which is only in the large unit).  Is it even possible to specify when you trade using II, or to see what type of one bedroom is available? *Sometimes.*



My "sometimes" answer is really that it depends on the resort.  For example, SDO and Kierland exchanges differentiate between the small suite and the large suite by means of the kitchen.  The large suite has a "kitchen"; the small suite has a "limited kitchen".

Also, should you purchase a SVN mandatory resort such as Kierland, your SVN dues include a "free" Interval membership.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2011)

marmite said:


> Yes, that was excellent. I did understand it, but I was also wondering how buying a unit that wasn't available for use until 2013 would work.  Does Interval International require that you have deposited a week BEFORE being allowed to take advantage of Getaways?


No - but you will start paying maintenance fees on this unit in 2012 - so it would be a better value if you had 2012 usage.



> ie. If I were to buy an EOY contract now, but the next usage wasn't until 2013, could I immediately enroll in II and start traveling by buying Getaways?



Yes - as soon as the deed is in your name.



> Also, the recommendation was to buy a small one bedroom, is that only to save on the MF?  When I do stay in a one bedroom, I ideally like a larger suite with a King sized bed (which is only in the large unit).



No one here is suggesting that you stay at SDO - so we are recommending the most cost effective trader.  



> Is it even possible to specify when you trade using II, or to see what type of one bedroom is available?



Yes, but you will not be limited to trading into sm. 1 bdm. units - especially during the summer when there is little demand for AZ.  With instant online exchanges (trading online) you will be able to trade for large 1 bdm. and 2 bdm. units, because Arizona has more supply than demand during the summer, so you can "trade up" in size.  So you can buy the smallest unit to save $$$ and use it to trade into a larger unit.


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

So, purely on cost of the MF and trading power, I can see that the small 1bdr is a better deal than the large 1bdr.  (And also that a 2bdr lockoff gives you an even better value when depositing each separately).

However, if I do want to stay at SDO one year I would be happier in the deluxe unit (and in the process would save some money as I would not be paying the trade fee to II). I assume (hope) that Starwood updates their units from time-to-time and I may want to start staying there after a refurbishment.

On another track, I see the rental fees for SDO are not that high, but do you think that (in theory at least), having a Deluxe 1 bedroom during platnium season may allow me to rent out a reserved prime week for more than my maintenance fees?  If that were the case I might be able to take that money and book 2 weeks of getaways during the low Summer weeks (in effect, turning 1 prime week into 2 off-season).

I'm not really interested in (the hassle of) renting a unit out, but if the II rules change dramatically and I lose trading power it would be nice to feel confident that I could do a little better than breaking even on my maintenance fees.

Purely on trading power for the dollars, keeping in mind I would likely only be happy in a Starwood or Marriott property (or equivalent), is this the best bang for my buck or are there any other properties/time share companies I should be looking at?

Honestly, it has not even occurred to me to research anything beyond those two companies.  I stopped looking at Marriott quite quickly, as it appeared to me that the current Starwood priority within II was quite a bonus at the moment. 

Thoughts?

Thanks again!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2011)

SDO is not a strong renter - I would only buy the number of units that I can use myself every year.  The most I every got for my lg. 1 bdm. was $800 and that was for the Super Bowl.  In the Scottsdale/Phoenix area you are competing with too many top echelon resorts that command higher rental prices.  Little SDO can't compete with those new super resorts.

I wouldn't wish for a refurbishment - refurbishments sometimes mean special assessments.    However, yes, your maintenance fees pay for ongoing replacement and maintenance.

The primary reason for buying SDO is as a cost effective trader - if you would rather have a resort to use every year, that's a different strategy.


Hyatt and Hilton are also hotel based systems of similar quality, but the best place to do your research is on the forums for those systems.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 26, 2011)

marmite said:


> So, purely on cost of the MF and trading power, I can see that the small 1bdr is a better deal than the large 1bdr.  (And also that a 2bdr lockoff gives you an even better value when depositing each separately).



The 1 bdrm platinum units have not been selling at all, or for only a buck.  That's where I'd start because I think you'll be very happy with the Getaways on II.


----------



## funtime (Sep 26, 2011)

Gee - it is so easy helping someone with reasonable goals!  Buy a small SDO, join II and have fun trading - or use the getaways to get to Westin Kierland - probably less than 500 for a two bedroom (less than 400 if I recall at the very end of the summer.)  When timeshares are thousands and thousands of dollars caution might be warranted but not here where your all in costs will be less than 500 (less if you can find a free closing.)  Go for it and you will love your trades to Westin Kierland Villas! Funtime


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You should be able to buy a small 1 bdm. every-other-year deed, at SDO for FREE and free closing costs.



Really?  Where should I be looking?  The ebay auctions I've been looking at want $500 for the closing costs plus the winning bid.  

So ideally I would be looking for:

SDO Small 1 bedroom Platinum 
EOY, Even Years
For Free
Closing paid by seller
2012 Maintenance fees paid by .... (who, me?)

Is that right?  I find it hard to believe that it would be possible to luck out on a unit like that.  Or does that require extreme patience? -- Patience is a virtue I have not mastered.


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

funtime said:


> Gee - it is so easy helping someone with reasonable goals!



I had a laugh when I saw your post.  I am the least reasonable person I know.     But of course, to be specific, you only said my 'goals' were reasonable!  

I do think I would really enjoy trading into Kierland.  Thanks for your help.

Cheers.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd consider getting a small worldmark points package instead.  You can break those points down for a lot of exchanges during off season like the summer in Scottsdale or Palm Springs.  The Starwood preference isn't needed for those periods.  

Also, if your circumstances change, the worldmark system has a large number of western timeshares compared to most systems.


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

esk444 said:


> I'd consider getting a small worldmark points package instead.  You can break those points down for a lot of exchanges during off season like the summer in Scottsdale or Palm Springs.  The Starwood preference isn't needed for those periods.
> 
> Also, if your circumstances change, the worldmark system has a large number of western timeshares compared to most systems.



Yes, I do see they have a lot of Western timeshares, but don't see any locations for Palm Desert or Scottsdale.  Are the Worldmark points usable for Starwood & Marriotts, or would that be through II?  I can't find a lot of information on the ins and outs of Worldmark. Can anyone here tell me how this stacks up cost-wise to buying EOY SDO?

Thanks again.


----------



## gtm2011 (Sep 26, 2011)

marmite said:


> Really?  Where should I be looking?  The ebay auctions I've been looking at want $500 for the closing costs plus the winning bid.
> 
> So ideally I would be looking for:
> 
> ...



It may take a little while to find exactly what you want, but here is a large one bedroom annual for $36 with no closing costs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663049214


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

gtm2011 said:


> It may take a little while to find exactly what you want, but here is a large one bedroom annual for $36 with no closing costs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/150663049214



Interesting, and a good deal. It's interesting the winner had 0 feedback. Shill or for real I wonder?


----------



## ACE1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Since the remodel at WKV even the small 1 bdrms. have King beds.


----------



## marmite (Sep 26, 2011)

ACE1 said:


> Since the remodel at WKV even the small 1 bdrms. have King beds.


  That's good to know.  Honestly, after having a King bed at home, anything less is a bit disappointing (how I will survive in Paris I do not know!).


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2011)

In my opinion, the quality of Worldmark is a step or 2 below Starwood and the other hotel based timeshares.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> In my opinion, the quality of Worldmark is a step or 2 below Starwood and the other hotel based timeshares.



I agree, plus I don't live in the west so it is a pain to use them.  The OP is tied to school weeks and wants cheap access to off season weeks in the desert.

As folks have said, any timeshare will accomplish this.  Just buying any timeshare gets you access to those through getaways.  If you buy a 2BR SDO, you can split it into 2 units and get 2 XYZ's for 4 off season weeks in the desert (for MF + 4 exchange fees, may or may not be cheaper than getaways).

I don't own Worldmark, but I looked into it before (there are lots of Worldmark experts on Tug).  Like Wyndham for RCI or Hyatt for II, you can break your points down into tiny pieces to get multiple units that you can deposit into II.  Many of those will still let you get off season desert weeks.  So you may get a similar amount of exchanges through II as a SDO and maybe even more.

Or you could buy a cheap timeshare, join II, and sell it, as II doesn't kick you out if you no longer own any timeshares.  Then you still have access to getaways (a good strategy might be to try to buy a SDO where closing costs and MFs are paid by seller, and then try to sell the SDO later where the buyer pays for those fees; if it works great, if not you still have a decent timeshare).

But the main difference is if you get sick of vacationing in the desert during summer.  I have a feeling your family eventually will.  The upside for each system is different.  

The SDO gives you easy access to Starwood summer weeks in Orlando, Colorado, and maybe Myrtle Beach or Cancun.  It would also give you easy access to non-Starwood summer weeks in overdeveloped areas like Escondido, CA, Cabo, or Puerto Vallerta through II.  SDO would also give you access to Westins in Hawaii during the school year and the odd ski week here and there.

The Worldmark, however, wouldn't give you as luxurious of accomodations, but would give you access to summer weeks in locations where summer isn't off season.  That may not mean much to you now, but it might in the future.  Those locations (i.e. northern california) might be more appealing than say Myrtle Beach (I can't imagine someone from BC going to a mid atlantic beach for a summer vacation).  

Just something to consider.


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

esk444 said:


> As folks have said, any timeshare will accomplish this.  Just buying any timeshare gets you access to those through getaways.



Unfortunately my Disney TS doesn't let me access II.  But yes, of course I could get the getaways through II by buying many brands other than Starwood.



esk444 said:


> If you buy a 2BR SDO, you can split it into 2 units and get 2 XYZ's for 4 off season weeks in the desert (for MF + 4 exchange fees, may or may not be cheaper than getaways).



I understand splitting the 2BDR into 2 units for a week each... but how do I get 4 weeks -- what is an 'XYZ'?



esk444 said:


> Or you could buy a cheap timeshare, join II, and sell it, as II doesn't kick you out if you no longer own any timeshares.  Then you still have access to getaways (a good strategy might be to try to buy a SDO where closing costs and MFs are paid by seller, and then try to sell the SDO later where the buyer pays for those fees; if it works great, if not you still have a decent timeshare).



That's a brilliant strategy. I am looking at trying to buy in for 'next to nothing', so I can break even if I want to offload it. I didn't realise I could still maintain my membership if I sold my TS. I am a bit concerned about Sheraton possibly dumping SDO at some point, or II changing the rules so that there is no Starwood to Starwood priority.  I am really 'high maintenance' (but a great bargain hunter!) and only want to stay in Starwood/Marriott or better, so I don't think Worldmark points would be a fit.



esk444 said:


> But the main difference is if you get sick of vacationing in the desert during summer.  I have a feeling your family eventually will.  The upside for each system is different.



Yes, that's quite possible, that's why I like the idea of getting something that could trade to many locations around the world outside of just the low season times.



esk444 said:


> The SDO gives you easy access to Starwood summer weeks in Orlando, Colorado, and maybe Myrtle Beach or Cancun.  It would also give you easy access to non-Starwood summer weeks in overdeveloped areas like Escondido, CA, Cabo, or Puerto Vallerta through II.  SDO would also give you access to Westins in Hawaii during the school year and the odd ski week here and there.



Exactly what I was looking for.  Good to hear.



esk444 said:


> The Worldmark, however, wouldn't give you as luxurious of accomodations, but would give you access to summer weeks in locations where summer isn't off season.  That may not mean much to you now, but it might in the future.  Those locations (i.e. northern california) might be more appealing than say Myrtle Beach (I can't imagine someone from BC going to a mid atlantic beach for a summer vacation).



It is the level of accommodations that is my main issue.  Summer on the East Coast isn't really appealing, but we don't mind travelling that far during school breaks.  We do use our Disney timeshare in Orlando during the school year -- and that we bought because of the location only (offsite Starwoods or Marriotts are have much nicer units IMO).

Thanks for your helpful post.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is the exchange results that much different for the small 1BR gold float than a premium platinum 1BR in AZ?  I was comparing trades with SDO in FLA and in all cases the results were the same.  Dissapointing that a platinum doesn't pull a bit more weight, but it could be the time/location that I am searching for.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2011)

We don't know with on-going requests, but with instant online exchanges they pull the same inventory.

But since you can get a Plat 1 bdm. for free, and the MF is the same, might as well go for Plat.

As far as your disappointing results, were you searching for Starwood exchanges?  The real strength of SDO as a trader is for Starwood to Starwood trades.  Outside Starwood, not so much.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Instant Exchange Results*

As far as my FLA trades, the instant online inventory is the same.  As far as the OP's desire to exchange into WKV, the small 1BR gold float does not register any instant inventory, nor does the large 1BR. The Plat large 1BR pulls this.  

FWIW, a 2BR gold float only pulled 3 trades, all in May 1 BR.

[Sightings Deleted  I'm sorry - it's TUG's policy to only post sightings on the Sightings Forum - it's a perk of TUG membership. DeniseM]


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2011)

I would not recommend buying a gold or silver week - we recommended a 1-52 floating week which is Gold Plus.  Gold is a LOWER season.

Right now I can see 28 weeks at WKV with my Lg. 1 bdm. Gold Plus week (1-52 float), including a 2 bdm.


----------



## grgs (Sep 27, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> As far as my FLA trades, the instant online inventory is the same.  As far as the OP's desire to exchange into WKV, the small 1BR gold float does not register any instant inventory, nor does the large 1BR. The Plat large 1BR pulls this.
> 
> FWIW, a 2BR gold float only pulled 3 trades, all in May 1 BR.



To be clear: is your SDO a 1-52 float? Or, a 22-27 & 35-49 Gold unit?  

Glorian


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gold Plus 1-52 float.

But for reference (sorry Denise, oops!) the 1 BR Platinum pulled better trades. With the added bonus of lower MF's, but that is the instant exchanges.  If a request with II is made and you want to plan ahead, a 2BR would be required for the "same for same" exchange.

IMO, if your a planner a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52 float.  If you like a bit of risk and like the thrill of exchanging and a good deal, I would get a 1BR Platinum (Larger one).


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry. There must be something wrong with II.  The returns are erratic.  First 3, then 0, 0 again now the same as Denise 28.  Even the small 1BR is pulling up the same results.

Go with a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 27, 2011)

marmite said:


> what is an 'XYZ'?



It's a special program at II that allows members an extra exchange under certain circumstances.  Who knows how long it will last or if it will change?  There are several threads that talks about how it works and the restrictions.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 27, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> Sorry. There must be something wrong with II.  The returns are erratic.  First 3, then 0, 0 again now the same as Denise 28.  Even the small 1BR is pulling up the same results.
> 
> Go with a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52.



Interval is buggy and erratic.  Worse yet, it is buggy and erratic inconsistently.  Sometimes refreshing the search creates different results.  Sometimes you have to logoff and logon again.  No one has detected the pattern.  Which means you cannot ever know what is really behind the black curtain.


----------



## C30NY (Sep 27, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> Interval is buggy and erratic.  Worse yet, it is buggy and erratic inconsistently.  Sometimes refreshing the search creates different results.  Sometimes you have to logoff and logon again.  No one has detected the pattern.  Which means you cannot ever know what is really behind the black curtain.



Thank god its not just me!  I thought it was the guest # I was entering...then i thought it was the page I entered the exchange from.  

At times it shows nothing if you search for a specific resort you may get:

_*At the moment there are no matches for the destinations and dates you selected.*_


But then clicking  "_*View Exchange Availability*_" it shows units...

Very odd...makes me obsessively search II


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Frustrating!!! 

On the Plus side as a trial I took my B side SDO and looked at WLR Westin Lagunamar (see sightings board) and landed a 2BR in December of 2012.  It was not part of my vacation plans but it was too good to pass up!!!

I usually search 2 adults and 2 child, then change it to 2 adults and 1 child.  If it comes up as no availability, I search again.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2011)

If you search for just "1" it will show all available units.  - Not withstanding glitches of course!


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> Gold Plus 1-52 float.
> 
> But for reference (sorry Denise, oops!) the 1 BR Platinum pulled better trades. With the added bonus of lower MF's, but that is the instant exchanges.  If a request with II is made and you want to plan ahead, a 2BR would be required for the "same for same" exchange.
> 
> IMO, if your a planner a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52 float.  If you like a bit of risk and like the thrill of exchanging and a good deal, I would get a 1BR Platinum (Larger one).



Sorry, could you please dumb this down for me?  I am not sure I'm following...

Are you saying that with the 2BR gold plus, you would deposit first as a 2BR well in advance, so you could get a 2BR at another Starwood (starwood to starwood priority)?  But if you didn't need to plan so far ahead and could try for a last-minute deal, then you could use a 1BDR to try and pull a 2BR?

When you *deposit* your week that it is always like for like, and only on the instant trades that you have a chance to get a larger unit than you deposit?

Thanks.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bang on!!!

Last minute isn't always last minute.  Not to mention, there are no guarantees a 1BR will get you a 2BR every time.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2011)

What he is saying is:

When you put in an *on-going request* for a 2 bdm., you must deposit a 2 bdm.

But when you do an *Instant Online Exchange* you can trade a sm. 1 bdm for a 2 bdm.  That's why we have been recommending a sm. 1 bdm., because AZ has more supply than demand in the summer and it's an easy *Instant Online Exchange*.

BTW - An instant online exchange does not have to be last minute - there is availabilty for next summer right now.  For more difficult trades (Maui) you might need the 2 bdm., but not for AZ in the summer.  

PLUS - buying a small 1 bdm. would let you try exchanging for cheap.

I just checked again, and there are a total of 17 resorts - with multiple weeks at each resort -  available in AZ (including Marriott) for June - Aug.  So there is clearly no need for a 2 bdm. for this particular trade.

If you wanted to trade for a 2 bdm. in Hawaii - then absolutely you should buy a 2 bdm. trader, but for AZ in the summer - a 1 bdm. meets your needs.  Eventually, you might want to add a 2 bdm., but if you want to start off slow and cheap - start with the small 1 bdm. at SDO.

If and when you are ready to take the plunge for a 2 bdm. trader - it is a great value and this is why.

If you buy a large 1 bdm + a small 1 bdm. SEPARATELY - the maintenance fee (together) is $1,154.45

Sm. 1 Bdm. - $529.91
Lg. 1 Bdm. - $624.54
Total for both sides = $1,154.45

But if you buy the 2 bdm. lock-off - the maintenance fee is only $908.41 - $246.04 CHEAPER for the exact same ownership.  (A large 1 bdm. + a small 1 bdm.)

Sm. 1 Bdm. - $529.91
Lg. 1 Bdm. - $624.54
2 Bdm. L/O - $908.41


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 27, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> Bang on!!!
> 
> Last minute isn't always last minute.  Not to mention, there are no guarantees a 1BR will get you a 2BR every time.



No rush.  There were plenty of 2 bdrm desert summer weeks available in Jan/Feb when I was trying to exchange my WKORV/N studio.


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> If and when you are ready to take the plunge for a 2 bdm. trader - it is a great value and this is why.
> 
> If you buy a large 1 bdm + a small 1 bdm. SEPARATELY - the maintenance fee (together) is $1,154.45
> 
> ...



So speaking of the 'plunge' for a 2 bdr.... I do see that the gold plus or plat do have serious competition on ebay.

So how much is that 2bdr lockoff really worth? How much would you pay, all in? It could potentially take several years of savings on the MF to pay off the initial bid (vs. the almost free 1 bedroom units that have been appearing).

I could see how getting the 2nd bedroom would be desirable for a 'real' trade, say to Hawaii, but if the MF on just one unit was $577 plus the II trade fee, plus II membership, I would be looking at considerably more for that additional week away, than I would be by just buying  a 'getaway' on II for that second week.  Or is that wrong (I don't really know the prices of a summer getaway in a Starwood Palm Desert or AZ, was assuming around 500-600 for a 1bdr)?

Thanks again, Denise.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 27, 2011)

marmite said:


> I don't really know the prices of a summer getaway in a Starwood Palm Desert or AZ, was assuming around 500-600 for a 1bdr



Much less. I paid just over $500, after taxes (which II now charges for getaways) for a 2-bed Marriott in Palm Springs this summer. A one bedroom is much less, around $250-350 (you can save by upgrading your II membership to gold or platinum, but research that carefully because it's only worthwhile if you were to use the services or more than one getaway etc. You don't need to worry about that right now, though). A few years ago I was able to get a (large) one bedroom unit at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale in August...for $228 (after my gold II $25 discount) - that was a real treat and is still the best experience I've had at a timeshare resort...just thinking about that makes me want to return there!

I like the direction you're planning on going here, and think you'll realize significant value from a single unit plus getaways. And once you experience the system over the next year or two, you might find yourself wanting another week...


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> A one bedroom is much less, around $250-350 (you can save by upgrading your II membership to gold or platinum, but research that carefully because it's only worthwhile if you were to use the services or more than one getaway etc. You don't need to worry about that right now, though).


Oh, phew!  I can wait until next week to worry  .  That is really good to know, I will look into that when I have a TS to register.


Ken555 said:


> A few years ago I was able to get a (large) one bedroom unit at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale in August...for $228 (after my gold II $25 discount) - that was a real treat and is still the best experience I've had at a timeshare resort...just thinking about that makes me want to return there!



Nicely done. That sounds like my kind of vacation.  Though Kierland (which you have) looks very nice too, and one of the reasons I would like something that could trade into there.



Ken555 said:


> And once you experience the system over the next year or two, you might find yourself wanting another week...


Unfortunately, I haven't got the first week and am already considering a second.  With the closing costs I've been seeing (and the savings for the lockoff MF's), it's tempting to get a 2bdr and realize some savings during the closing.  However, it looks like a lot of people have the same idea and some of the ebay listings are 'disappearing' (being pulled) before the end of the auction.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Cheers.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2011)

marmite said:


> So how much is that 2bdr lockoff really worth? How much would you pay, all in? It could potentially take several years of savings on the MF to pay off the initial bid (vs. the almost free 1 bedroom units that have been appearing).



2BR L/O Annual 1-52 should go for around $1K including closing cost.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2011)

The 2 bdm. Plat weeks are much more expensive because people seek them out to requalify for Elite Status, so I wouldn't buy a Plat 2 bdm. - instead, I'd buy a Gold-Plus, 1-52 floating week.


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

sptung said:


> 2BR L/O Annual 1-52 should go for around $1K including closing cost.



Thanks.  The auction I'm watching is already at that point, so I should probably not bother with it.


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The 2 bdm. Plat weeks are much more expensive because people seek them out to requalify for Elite Status, so I wouldn't buy a Plat 2 bdm. - instead, I'd buy a Gold-Plus, 1-52 floating week.



Does the same thing happen with the 1bdrs, or just less-so?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Thanks.  The auction I'm watching is already at that point, so I should probably not bother with it.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHERATON-DE...00655668691?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb80285d3

If you are referring to this, there is no closing cost so it's still currently below $1K and it will likely end at around 1K at auction close.  But this seller a "train wreck" as another Tugger pointed out in the thread on SVV.  Maintenance fee is inconsistent in the post.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Does the same thing happen with the 1bdrs, or just less-so?



No - When people requalify a resale for Elite Status, they want to buy a week with the maximum number of potential Staroptions per week - the Plat 2 bdm. can be requalified for 148,100 so it's the best deal to requalify.

I think the 1 bdm. units requalify for 81,000 and 67,100 per week, so not nearly as many Staroptions per week.


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

sptung said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHERATON-DE...00655668691?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb80285d3
> 
> If you are referring to this, there is no closing cost so it's still currently below $1K and it will likely end at around 1K at auction close.  But this seller a "train wreck" as another Tugger pointed out in the thread on SVV.  Maintenance fee is inconsistent in the post.



Good to know.  Yes, I was expecting that with the amount of time left it would get there easily. Lots of bidders. But still, we are $290 away from the magic number.  Does anyone have a price history on the 2bdr units (should I be checking another part of the board?).

What are the chances that even more of these units will flood ebay when we start getting close to Christmas (and pending Maintenance Fees for 2012 being due)?

Act now or be patient?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Good to know.  Yes, I was expecting that with the amount of time left it would get there easily. Lots of bidders. But still, we are $290 away from the magic number.  Does anyone have a price history on the 2bdr units (should I be checking another part of the board?).
> 
> What are the chances that even more of these units will flood ebay when we start getting close to Christmas (and pending Maintenance Fees for 2012 being due)?
> 
> Act now or be patient?



To find a price history on eBay, do your eBay search and check the box in the far left column on the results page called "completed listings".  (You must be a registered eBay user to do this.)

eBay has been flooded with all kinds of good units during each of the past few Decembers that have sold for low prices.

Are you a patient person?  More important, what is your goal?  Bear in mind that right now it is possible to buy a Starwood unit with free 2011 usage, close the deal before year end, and deposit the week with Interval.  You will not have this option in December.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Act now or be patient?



Be patient.  There are dozens of such units for sale each month on ebay.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Be patient.  There are dozens of such units for sale each month on ebay.



Dozens of 1BR and EOY 2BR where no one bids on. Yes.  But EY 2BR is usually the one that gets lots of bids.  So if you want cheap, get 1BR or EOY 2BR.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 28, 2011)

sptung said:


> Dozens of 1BR and EOY 2BR where no one bids on. Yes.  But EY 2BR is usually the one that gets lots of bids.  So if you want cheap, get 1BR or EOY 2BR.



Absolutely agree.  I don't think that the OPer needs more than a small EOY 1 bdrm to accomplish her goals.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Good to know.  Yes, I was expecting that with the amount of time left it would get there easily. Lots of bidders. But still, we are $290 away from the magic number.  Does anyone have a price history on the 2bdr units (should I be checking another part of the board?).
> 
> What are the chances that even more of these units will flood ebay when we start getting close to Christmas (and pending Maintenance Fees for 2012 being due)?
> 
> Act now or be patient?



DEFINITELY be patient - I would be looking for a free, small, 1 bdm., Plat or Gold-Plus week (floating 1-52) with free closing, and 2011 usage.  That would be your idea unit.  

And yes, as we approach maintenance fee season, we will see a surge of cheap and free timeshares dumped on the market.

The completed auctions on ebay are your best source for sales info.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHERATON-DE...00655668691?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb80285d3

I emailed the seller and it includes the 2011 usage.  The issue is, that it would have to close and be in your name before the end of 2011 to be able to deposit it into II.  If that could be done, it would be a great deal.  The add even states it can take up to 90 days to get the deed in your name.  

FWIW, I paid $1085 ($611, $25 resort transfer fee, $449 closing) for a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52 float which included 2011 usage.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 28, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> The issue is, that it would have to close and be in your name before the end of 2011 to be able to deposit it into II.  If that could be done, it would be a great deal.



We won't know if it's a good deal until it closes; There are still 12 hours left.  Most of these auctions have been ending with Snipe bids in the last 30 seconds, which greatly increases the sales price.


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> To find a price history on eBay, do your eBay search and check the box in the far left column on the results page called "completed listings".  (You must be a registered eBay user to do this.)


Yes, I know how to do that on ebay, but ebay gives you a very limited list of closed auctions (they don't let users see any history beyond a couple months or so).



vacationtime1 said:


> Are you a patient person?


Um... no. Not when it comes to travel.



vacationtime1 said:


> More important, what is your goal?


To get an EOY 1bdr Platinum (small unit or deluxe is okay too) and be able to trade my 2012 week and access the getaways so I can have several weeks in the desert during summer. Trading the 1bdr for off-peak times in Hawaii would be nice too.  I would also consider an annual 1bdr, if it was priced right with a low closing cost.





vacationtime1 said:


> Bear in mind that right now it is possible to buy a Starwood unit with free 2011 usage, close the deal before year end, and deposit the week with Interval.  You will not have this option in December.



True (and I hadn't even considered that, so thank you), however the unit I was looking at most seriously only has 2012 available as it is EOY even years.

Lots to think about.  Thank you.


----------



## funtime (Sep 28, 2011)

f you want an ebay week you should sign up for a sniper service - some of them give you two or three snipes free.  Again, do not overthink this - the purpose of timesharing is to have fun and get involved.  Funtime


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 28, 2011)

*E-snipe*

I use E-snipe and it works great.  Set your limit and stick to it!  The preset bid is 7 seconds before it closes but I change it to 4 seconds....Sneeky.  It is great for items that come up a lot on Ebay, so in case you miss out, it costs nothing, but you gained some info for next time

It cost 1% of the sale price to a max of $10 and it has saved me a bundle more.  The beauty is that I don't have to sit and watch Ebay all day, so it frees up more time to hang around here. :whoopie: (Who am I kidding, I'm still on eBay 3-4 times per day!)


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I use a bidding service, but it is free and I've been really happy with it (biddingscheduler.com).  I've been buying and selling on ebay since 99 (wow, I can't even believe it has been that long) and all the same rules apply to bidding on a timeshare as other items:

Check the feedback of your seller
Know the price history on what you're bidding on
Read the description carefully and look for any mistakes
Set your snipe for the auction at your absolute highest bid
Follow up with the seller immediately and pay quickly!

Other than giving you the lowest price possible, it keeps me from overpaying because I do not have a chance to increase my bid once mine goes in.

The only thing more annoying than being sniped (when you are new and have no idea what sniping is), is to get a new ebayer jacking up the price every two seconds when they have been outbid.   Anyhow, I am getting off-topic here, sorry.


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

So, as for bid-timing and dealing with closing documents....  I have a situation I am trying to figure out (being that I am impatient).

I am heading out on a European vacation for 3 weeks in October (leaving in less than 2 weeks), hitting a lot of cities and don't know when I'll have internet.  I will not be able to monitor or bid on auctions (nor would I want to), and would also not be available during that time if I had just bought a contract and had to do the paperwork for closing.

So I either bid now, potentially overpaying (say $525 including closing for 1bdr eoy contract) or go on vacation and wait until November to look and bid on something. If I was a winning bidder on something in November, I would still have to wait until closing and register in II, then deposit my 2012 week.

How does 'timing' affect what I can do with my contract?  To get the Starwood to Starwood priority, I have to look how far ahead... ?  Would I be seeing inventory that is 10 months away from the time I deposit?  Ideally, whatever I deposit will get me something for Summer 2012 that is Starwood or Marriott.  Will I have missed out on that and competing with everyone registered in II for those weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2011)

Starwood to Starwood priority does not have a timeframe - it's ongoing.

When Starwood makes deposits - Starwood owners with *ongoing requests *in place get first priority for 30 days (in theory) then that inventory is available to other non-Starwood owners who have ongoing requests in place AND have the trading power necessary.

Then, the leftovers go into the online inventory, where once again, Starwood owners have priority to make *instant online exchanges *for 30 days, and then it is available to nearly everyone.

Right now, there is already inventory for the summer of 2012.  With AZ in the summer, there is more supply than demand, so I don't think you will ever have a problem making an exchange.


----------



## clsmit (Sep 28, 2011)

And just one more thing to consider (because you haven't had enough to think about!) -- your kids are younger now, but they will grow. At some point a 1 BR, even with a pullout couch, might be too tight. Especially if they are girls who need a long time to get ready in the morning!  So doing what you want to do to get you into a 2BR on your vacation might make sense. We started off with 1BR and quickly figured out the extra bathroom was worth its weight in gold! Not to mention a little more grownup privacy. King sized bed and all.....


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

clsmit said:


> And just one more thing to consider (because you haven't had enough to think about!) -- your kids are younger now, but they will grow. At some point a 1 BR, even with a pullout couch, might be too tight. Especially if they are girls who need a long time to get ready in the morning!  So doing what you want to do to get you into a 2BR on your vacation might make sense. We started off with 1BR and quickly figured out the extra bathroom was worth its weight in gold! Not to mention a little more grownup privacy. King sized bed and all.....



That's certainly true as well.  At some point they will not want to share a bed either. When we stay at Disney or Club Intrawest we have always booked a 2 bedroom and love the extra space.  But because I am not planning on actually 'staying' at the resort, and am hoping to do (mostly) instant trades for Summer weeks in the desert, there seems to be a good chance of trading up to a 2 bedroom in some resorts. Of course I can't count on it, but if I do buy an EOY contract I am only looking at 'putting up with' us in a 1 bedroom for that 1 week.  Buying the getaways, I can have as many 2 bedroom weeks as I want.

Cheers.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> That's certainly true as well.  At some point they will not want to share a bed either. When we stay at Disney or Club Intrawest we have always booked a 2 bedroom and love the extra space.  But because I am not planning on actually 'staying' at the resort, and am hoping to do (mostly) instant trades for Summer weeks in the desert, there seems to be a good chance of trading up to a 2 bedroom in some resorts. Of course I can't count on it, but if I do buy an EOY contract I am only looking at 'putting up with' us in a 1 bedroom for that 1 week.  Buying the getaways, I can have as many 2 bedroom weeks as I want.
> 
> Cheers.



Getaways usually have limited number of 2 BRs.  Don't mean to sound rude.  But don't be cheap, the marginal difference in maintenance fee and cost b/w 1BR and 2BR is worth it!

I own 4 2BR L/O units now. It means I can reliably use 4 weeks of 2BR or 8 weeks of 1BR.  Staroption is a different ball game that I won't get into.


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHERATON-DE...00655668691?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb80285d3
> 
> I emailed the seller and it includes the 2011 usage.  The issue is, that it would have to close and be in your name before the end of 2011 to be able to deposit it into II.  If that could be done, it would be a great deal.  The add even states it can take up to 90 days to get the deed in your name.
> 
> FWIW, I paid $1085 ($611, $25 resort transfer fee, $449 closing) for a 2BR Gold Plus 1-52 float which included 2011 usage.




I told you I'm impatient.... right?

So I just was high bidder on this, and I will be following up with the seller, ensuring the paperwork is in order and will be reporting back to all of you how it goes.  

Yes, this will do a lot more for me than get me access to the getaways, but it will also allow me to trade for a 2 bdr when I need it. 

I am VERY happy about this.   Thanks to you all on TUG who got me this far. And also to those who put up with my constant PM's for advice in my final bidding moments! Okay, I need to go look up that thread on 'what to do next'!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations!  I think this will work out nicely for you!  

***Be extra careful with this seller - he has some bad feedback on TUG-
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155851 

Your next step is to tell the seller/closing company that you want a Starwood Resale Information Sheet from Starwood to confirm what you bought.  Don't make your final payment until you have it.  

Ask them to put in writing that they will guarantee transfer before the end of the year so you can deposit it.

Check the info. on the Info. sheet and confirm with Starwood as needed.

*Ebay TS auctions are not binding - if you find out that everything is not as promised, you can walk away with no obligation.

Seller and closing company will provide all documents needed.

Here is the process:

They may ask for a good-faith deposit up front - but don't pay in full. *With this seller I think I'd want to see the Resale Info. sheet before a give him any money, but I don't know if he will go for that.

Seller/closing company prepares contracts and send them to you (they will request info. from you for the documents first.)

You - sign contract & pay for timeshare (after checking Resale Info. Sheet)

Closing company prepares new deed & sends it to the county for recording - they should send you a copy at the same time.

County records and stamps new deed and sends it back to Closing Co.

*Closing Co. sends stamped deed to Starwood for change of ownership.

You can expedite the change of ownership by DLing the recorded deed from the County's website and email it to Starwood yourself - see info. for this in Owner Resources at the top of the page.

After Starwood receives the deed, I'd check with them once a week to see if the ownership has been transferred to you.  They will eventually notify you, but it could be 2-4 weeks before you get the letter from them, so you will want to confim online.

As soon as the ownership is in your name, you can set up your II Acct. and deposit the week.​


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2011)

sptung said:


> Getaways usually have limited number of 2 BRs.  Don't mean to sound rude.  But don't be cheap, the marginal difference in maintenance fee and cost b/w 1BR and 2BR is worth it!



Too funny!  I lost out on a 1 bdr auction, and thought... the 2bdr is closing soon, why not bid on that?!  Going from a 1 bdr EOY to an annual 2 bdr within a 5 minute span.  I guess I have a small amount of spontaneity left in me yet!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2011)

marmite said:


> Too funny!  I lost out on a 1 bdr auction, and thought... the 2bdr is closing soon, why not bid on that?!  Going from a 1 bdr EOY to an annual 2 bdr within a 5 minute span.  I guess I have a small amount of spontaneity left in me yet!



Congratulations!  You will not regret this buy!   Happy timesharing!


----------



## marmite (Sep 29, 2011)

sptung said:


> Congratulations!  You will not regret this buy!   Happy timesharing!



Thank you!  I am looking forward trying out II... wish me a speedy (and successful) closing!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 29, 2011)

Because the closing costs are waived and 2011 maintenance fees have been paid, I think you got a great deal. 

Wishing you a speedy closing!

elaine


----------



## C30NY (Sep 29, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Because the closing costs are waived and 2011 maintenance fees have been paid, I think you got a great deal.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy closing!
> 
> elaine




2011 MFs are paid but it doesn't say usage begins in 2011.  I am guessing the usage begins in 2012.  Watching history I think you paid about par for the course.

Make sure everything is right on the resale sheet.  I dealt with this guy last week for another week and he is a mess.  A lot didn't add up so I backed out of a deal.

Enjoy the desert and hoping for a quick closing!

Jase


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 29, 2011)

I asked the seller about 2011 usage and it is included.  The issue was it would have to close by the end of 2011 for deposit into II.  The sellers closing company uses e-docs so it should close by the end of the year.


----------



## M&JJ (Sep 29, 2011)

I am in a similar situation as the OP.  Looking for either WKV or Marriott Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge.  (Am I allowed to say Marriott in this Starwood thread?).  Our time of travel allows us to go only in summer months and we have loved the desert in July / August.  We travel with 7 of us.  I am a member of II already so have access to getaways. 

my questions:
1) Do 2 bedrooms come up in getaways?  I need a 2 bedroom unit with the size of our family.

2) If I were to purchase a WKV I see that the advice is to buy a platinum rather than a silver.  Can you book a summer week even though you dont own in that season?  Same question for Marriott but I should post that in the Marriott section.

3) I cant reserve my week until my step-kids day books his holidays which usually happens in January so I cant book until January / February.  Am I still better off buying a SDO and trading?

thanks for your advice!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2011)

M&JJ said:


> I am in a similar situation as the OP.  Looking for either WKV or Marriott Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge.  (Am I allowed to say Marriott in this Starwood thread?).  Our time of travel allows us to go only in summer months and we have loved the desert in July / August.  We travel with 7 of us.  I am a member of II already so have access to getaways.
> 
> my questions:
> 1) Do 2 bedrooms come up in getaways?  I need a 2 bedroom unit with the size of our family.



Yes, but mostly off-season - but since summer is off-season for Scottsdale, should work for you.



> 2) If I were to purchase a WKV I see that the advice is to buy a platinum rather than a silver.  Can you book a summer week even though you dont own in that season?



The reason to buy a Plat week is that you get a LOT more Staroptions - for the same maintenance fee.  You could EASILY book a summer week, but why?  If you want a summer week, use the strategy in this thread.  Buying an expensive TS for summer in the desert is over-kill.



> 3) I cant reserve my week until my step-kids day books his holidays which usually happens in January so I cant book until January / February.  Am I still better off buying a SDO and trading?
> 
> thanks for your advice!!



Yes - once you reach Jan. - Feb. you lose your owner's priority anyway because you are within 8 mos. of check-in.

Go back and read this whole thread - it all applies to you.  There is a glut of summer availability in II the Scottsdale area - right now there are 17 resorts with multiple weeks (including WKV and Marriott.)  Absolutely no need to buy an expensive resort for access to summer inventory.


----------



## M&JJ (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Denise

I have read this thread with great interest and your advice is always helpful.

I took a look online at II using a week I have on deposit (Polo Towers 2bdrm lockoff) and the selection using that trader is poor.  Neither WKV or the Marriott come up - even for a 1bdrm.  The 2bdrm units are not at places I want to stay.  I have used this unit in the past to get in to both the WKV and the Marriott through II and these were booked in January of the past few years.  

I am working on divesting myself of my Polo Towers units and considering replacing with a unit that will give me access to (if not direct ownership) at either of these two.


----------



## marmite (Oct 2, 2011)

I know that there are a lot of different factors that influence how long closing takes, one of them being the County the deed is in, but what do you think the ballpark would likely be on my SDO closing?  Based on what you've seen with the Tuggers buying SDO?  With my Disney purchase, there was the ROFR hurdle, but since SDO doesn't have that, I was thinking this might be quick?  ie. 6 weeks?  Is that far too optimistic?

I am wondering at what point do you start hounding someone to see where it is in the process.  Are there ways to help things keep 'moving a long', or is it all a waiting game?  

Thanks.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 2, 2011)

Depends on the closing company.  My recent SVV transaction was processed within a week.


----------



## marmite (Oct 4, 2011)

Bear with me here, I just read 3 different threads that 'somewhat' apply to what I might want to do but didn't want to hijack someone else's thread with my ramblings... so here it is...

Since SDO trades with both RCI and II, I assume it is true that I have to CHOOSE between the two as I only will have 1 2bdr lockoff to register. I can't register with both RCI and II, yet deposit the 1bdr portion in RCI, and the studio portion in the Interval, can I?

Since I can purchase getaways for Palm Desert summer weeks, there is really no need to trade my SDO for them.  So that said, if I did not want to trade for a Starwood property, would I have an equal shot at trading for 1) Marriott Ko Olina or 2) a DVC week in II or RCI? Would one company give me a better chance or not at these trades?  I do not know what the RCI TPU is on my unit or the places I wish to trade to.

Does RCI have an equivalent to the "getaways" in Marriott and Starwood?  Just wondering if I could do just as well in RCI with the weeks I wish to 'buy' for Summer in Palm Desert.

Thanks as always.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 4, 2011)

You may join both Interval and RCI and register your week with both.  Each is happy to take your money.  You can trade half of your lockout with Interval and use the other half; I don't know whether you may trade the second half through RCI the same year.

I cannot speak as to how well your week will trade with RCI.  I used Interval with my SDO.  Although its strength as a trader is based on the Starwood to Starwood preference, I was able to trade a small side SDO week for Hyatt Sierra Lodge during ski season and Marriott Newport Coast over spring break.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2011)

marmite said:


> Bear with me here, I just read 3 different threads that 'somewhat' apply to what I might want to do but didn't want to hijack someone else's thread with my ramblings... so here it is...
> 
> Since SDO trades with both RCI and II, I assume it is true that I have to CHOOSE between the two as I only will have 1 2bdr lockoff to register. I can't register with both RCI and II, yet deposit the 1bdr portion in RCI, and the studio portion in the Interval, can I?



Yes you can.



> Since I can purchase getaways for Palm Desert summer weeks, there is really no need to trade my SDO for them.  So that said, if I did not want to trade for a Starwood property, would I have an equal shot at trading for 1) Marriott Ko Olina or 2) a DVC week in II or RCI?  Would one company give me a better chance or not at these trades?  I do not know what the RCI TPU is on my unit or the places I wish to trade to.



Marriott Ko'Olina is ONLY with II - this is going to be a tough trade.

DVC is ONLY with RCI - you may not have enough TPU for DVC.



> Does RCI have an equivalent to the "getaways" in Marriott and Starwood?



Yes - they have off-season rentals, as well, but most Starwood resorts are not with RCI.



> Just wondering if I could do just as well in RCI with the weeks I wish to 'buy' for Summer in Palm Desert.



You probably can't do as well in RCI, because SDO had mediocre value in RCI and doesn't have the Starwood to Starwood priority in II.  Also, none of the top Starwood resorts are with RCI.

In general, RCI has more resorts, and II has a bit higher quality resorts.


----------



## marmite (Oct 5, 2011)

I still can't believe DVC is in RCI. So sad!  

I could always use some more DVC time... especially since Aulani and DCL take so many points.  Oh well, I'll just have to borrow and bank to get that Aulani vacation.


----------



## marmite (Oct 5, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> I used Interval with my SDO.  Although its strength as a trader is based on the Starwood to Starwood preference, I was able to trade a small side SDO week for Hyatt Sierra Lodge during ski season and Marriott Newport Coast over spring break.



Nice trades.  Was that SDO a small Plat. or Gold float week?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 5, 2011)

marmite said:


> Nice trades.  Was that SDO a small Plat. or Gold float week?



Gold float (1-52).  But under Starwood's "old rules" for Interval deposits, I was able to reserve a specific week and deposit that week into Interval.  Many of us learned to reserve a prime SDO week (i.e. March) to get maximum trading power.  This is no longer permitted.

I don't know for certain whether the blended trading power of an SDO deposit under the new trading rules would still "see" HSL and NCV, although I suspect that it would.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 5, 2011)

if you use both sides separately you will be able to trade into DVC. and have leftover for another trip somewhere else.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> if you use both sides separately you will be able to trade into DVC. and have leftover for another trip somewhere else.



I don't think that one side will have enough TPU's for DVC, will it?

From a recent post about DVC:  





> studios are typically valued around 22. 1BRs are 32. 2BRs are 36.



TPU's for an SDO Plat week-  





> I just banked a SDO lock off with RCI. The large unit gave me 25 TPU's, and the small unit 19 TPU's. I was not sure what to expect since it is the first time I banked my week.



Based on this, even if you deposit a large Plat (not 1-52 floating) you would only get enough TPU's for a studio at DVC.  For DVC - I'd deposit both sides.


----------



## marmite (Oct 6, 2011)

*Clearly I still do not understand how II works*

Okay, I am going to pick II to deposit with once Starwood has recognized me as the new owner.  Providing that there REALLY is a 2011 week that has not been used, when do I have until to deposit it (is it December 31st 2011)?

Once it is deposited, how long do I have to use that week (until December 31st of 2012)?

Are there still 'extensions' that you can buy, and if so how many more months does that give you and at what cost?

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2011)

marmite said:


> Okay, I am going to pick II to deposit with once Starwood has recognized me as the new owner.  Providing that there REALLY is a 2011 week that has not been used, when do I have until to deposit it (is it December 31st 2011)?



YES



> Once it is deposited, how long do I have to use that week (until December 31st of 2012)?





> 11. You have up to 30 mos. to use an exchange assignment - all exchange assignments expire on June 30th two years after the use year.



(See the II FAQ at the top of the forum for more info. about trading.)

I believe there is an extension, but I haven't used it - that info. may be in the stickies at the top of the Exchanging forum:  
Exchange Company Info > Interval International


----------



## marmite (Oct 7, 2011)

I am still watching SDO auctions, and want to monitor the prices in case I decide to buy another in the next year.

In regards to this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sheraton-De...Timeshares&hash=item2a147be74e#ht_5822wt_1299

Is this auction for a Gold plus, float 1-52? It says unit Unit 107877, which I assume is 1077 and 1078.

I looked at the unit numbers (which don't look to be the ones you posted for Platinum), but when it says Deeded week 52, that doesn't really mean fixed anyhow, right?  The person would not have rights to week 52 each year, would they?

I'm just wondering if this is a Platinum 2 bedroom, or Gold plus (like the one I bought).

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2011)

All timeshares have a deeded week for recording purposes - that's all week 52 means.

Platinum weeks never float 1-52.

To be a true Platinum week at Sheraton Desert Oasis the unit number must be in this range-

1064, 1072, 1081-1100, 2064, 2072, 2081- 2100, 3064-3072, and 3081-3100

*AND*

the deeded week must be in this range: 1-21, 50-52


----------



## marmite (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, Denise.

I am uncertain about how to fill out my membership info for Interval International.  When I enter "Sheraton Desert Oasis", I get these choices:

Sheraton Desert Oasis • SDI

Sheraton Desert Oasis • SO1

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold • SI3

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red • SI2

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Platinum Plus • SI1



For my 2 bedroom float 1-52, do I pick "Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red • SI2"?  

I have no idea what SI2 means?

And there is a drop down that gets you to put in the unit.  Do I pick a 2 bedroom and put in the first unit number?

Or, do I have to register each side of the lockoff separately, designating them each as a 1 bedroom?

Thank you.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 7, 2011)

Starwood should give you the code to enter.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2011)

marmite said:


> For my 2 bedroom float 1-52, do I pick "Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red • SI2"?



yes 



> I have no idea what SI2 means?



It's the designated trading value with II.



> And there is a drop down that gets you to put in the unit.  Do I pick a 2 bedroom and put in the first unit number?
> 
> Or, do I have to register each side of the lockoff separately, designating them each as a 1 bedroom?



If you are going to deposit the whole thing - then put in the 2 bdm.  When you go to exchange it, it will give you the option of Using side A, B, or the whole 2 bdm.


----------

